# Beginnings of our Ribbon Wreath



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what the finished product will look like. I imagine it being mostly blue and green, and then when you hang it up, you can surround it with blue and green, and blue and yellow rosettes


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I look forward to seeing what the finished product will look like. I imagine it being mostly blue and green, and then when you hang it up, you can surround it with blue and green, and blue and yellow rosettes


HA! I figure it will be pretty obvious that the top part of the wreath was from his novice/rally days, probably a lot more green with some yellow and white on the bottom!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Great idea! Love it.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

what a great idea, I to will be interested in seeing the finished product.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very, very cool!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing it when it is finished!

Are you making rolls of the individual ribbons?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, cutting the ends off so each one is about four inches long and rolling them up.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks great! I love the idea


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Neat!! Very Pretty!!!


----------

